# Toastmasters - Ah counter



## w3stfa11 (Jan 23, 2005)

a


----------



## crazyg (Jun 18, 2005)

That's amazing that you're a part of toast masters. And, it sounds like you're doing well. It's great that you can make a joke, even though you felt embarrassed. I've always thought about joining a toast masters group, but that's something I have to work up to I think. I do have to do a couple presentations for school this year...ugh.


----------



## dora (Apr 21, 2006)

w3stfa11 said:


> I stood for like 15 seconds but spoke about 3 seconds.  I felt like a fool and I felt really hot. I felt really stupid.


Don't worry too much about it. Table topics is hardest part for everyone. If I were in your shoes I would have acted same way to such questions.



w3stfa11 said:


> But... I didn't let that affect me when I reported the results (how many ah's I heard during the meeting). In fact, at the end of the report, I jokingly mentioned I said about a billion um's and everyone laughed. I'm glad of how I handled that letdown and came out strong.


Thats the way to go. Good thinking. :hug



w3stfa11 said:


> I sound unsure of myself (many times I am) and I don't have the fluidity nor the enthusiasm of others. I come off sounding rigid and boring. The difference in social skills between other people there and me is huge... it's not too comfortable... But they are very supportive.


You can't become a master over night. They all had their share of practice prior to you. Now you have a chance to practice and get better. So, don't worry, you will get there . You doing great.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Wow. Amazing. 30 minute speech, huh? I would literally laugh my anxiety off trying to do 30 minutes. Good job nonetheless.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

:nw


----------

